# Your favorite player? [merged]



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Your favorite player?*

Who is your favorite player? And why?

"...because she is hot, dude" is not an acceptable reason.

STuart


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Janeth Arcain










First, she is Brazilian, but I love the way she plays. Janeth is the only player in Comets history to play in all 154 games.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Tisha! Tisha!

That girl is the Magic of the NBA. Some of her passes are flat-out amazing. Great, great court vision.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Janeth Arcain
> 
> 
> ...


You know I didn't like her in the first couple years but she really grew on me. I'd have to say Yolanda Griffith and Debbie Black are great players. As well as Marie Ferdinand, Jen Azzi, and Natalie Williams.

STuart


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Ticha Penicheiro #21! The most amazing passes you ever seen. The no-look, behind the back, over the shoulder, she just has it all.


----------



## TripleThreat10 (May 1, 2003)

Toss up between Ticha Penicheiro and Sue Bird. But WHEN Diana Taurasi comes to the WNBA, it's definitely her. I just love all their passing ability, shooting skills (not really ticha's , sorry ticha  ), ball handling, the whole package.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TripleThreat10</b>!
> Toss up between Ticha Penicheiro and Sue Bird. But WHEN Diana Taurasi comes to the WNBA, it's definitely her. I just love all their passing ability, shooting skills (not really ticha's , sorry ticha  ), ball handling, the whole package.


Taursi and Beard... Can't wait to see them in the WNBA.


----------



## jrod_1939 (May 2, 2003)

Ah Alas, 
My favorite player of all time has recently retired. Michelle Marciniak. :sigh: Michelle always played with the heart, hustle, and intensity that makes the WNBA great. Additionally, she is a super person--class act all the way. And, she loves her fans. Now, I don't have a favorite player (active). :sigh: :verysad:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

My Favorite female player of all time was Cheryl Miller. Follwed by Cooper. I am gald she is coming back and look forward to watching her play


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sue Bird and Yolanda Griffith


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jrod_1939</b>!
> Ah Alas,
> My favorite player of all time has recently retired. Michelle Marciniak. :sigh: Michelle always played with the heart, hustle, and intensity that makes the WNBA great. Additionally, she is a super person--class act all the way. And, she loves her fans. Now, I don't have a favorite player (active). :sigh: :verysad:


I enjoyed watching MM-Spin play and I was some kind of ticked off when Linda Hargrove waived her!!! I was glad she found a home in Seattle and hey, now a decent coaching gig too.


----------



## lynnh32 (May 5, 2003)

Katie Smith...great all around player and person.

Lynn


----------



## rickybrb (May 8, 2003)

*Favorite Player?*

Sheryl Swoopes and Sue Bird...Sheryl because she has the best "all around" game in the WNBA..everyone else has weaknesses some where in their game and Sheryl has none!..Sue becuase she is the absolute "cutest" WNBA player I've ever seen period!..plus she's a New Yorker like me..but she has game too..and she's only going to get better!


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Sue Bird *U-C-O-N-N UConn UCONN UCONN* 
Not to mention shes the future of the league play wise and marketing wise


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

*Who is your favorite WNBA player?*

Sheryl Swoopes...of course.lolz


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

*COOP AND ARCAIN*

CYNTHIA COOPER AND JANETH ARCAIN


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

*OMG!*

JANETH ARCAIN IS DEFINETLY MY FAVORITE PLAYER! SHE IS SO........ I CANT EXPLAIN!

CYNTHIA COOPER IS ALSO MY FAVOITE PALAYER


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

My role-model Sheryl Swoopes because she is...the wnba


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

You Comets fans have so many players that are perfect for "favorite" players... it must be hard to choose! Nice situation to be in.


----------



## jced_tramonte (May 4, 2003)

*The Future of the WNBA*

Sue Bird is the future of the WNBA she is the very embodyment of it shes a marketing dream and will only get better and when she finally hangs them she will be considered the best point guard in the history of womens basketball bar none. Maybe even be brought up in conversation like Jordan.


Im the Question and the Answer like Iverson. - Jay Z :yes:


----------



## TheOrigiBulls (Jun 27, 2002)

any player in the wnba. they all play for love of the game. no shoe contracts,or big endorsements. but sue bird,sheryl swoopes, so many more.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

Sue Bird, because she is hot, dude.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Cheryll Swoopes get my vote, what a player!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Chamique Holdsclaw!!!!!!!! She is the best dam player in the WNBA


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

Stacey Dales-Schuman


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

SDS. She's da Best!


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Becky Hammon.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mystics_rock</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she is good but my girl Chamique is the best on the Mystics


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

Swoopes and Sue Bird went against each other last night and both did well. Swoopes had 27 pts and Bird had 19 and 10 assts

People know what they're talking about apparently

Stuart


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

Rebecca Lobo

on my fave team the CT Sun and she went to UConn and has been CT's claim to fame when it comes to basketball in general


----------



## BeckyFan25 (May 25, 2003)

Becky Hammon is my favorite player............ the new york liberty would not be as great a team without her she provides a spark off the bench and adds excitement to the game. You should hear the garden roar when she enters the game.


go liberty


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

*Chamique Holdsclaw and Yolonda Griffith and Tamika Catchings*


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Lisa Leslie-because her and Cynthia Cooper are teh only two players in the WNBA I know


----------



## scbasket (May 25, 2003)

I absolutely love CYNTHIA COOPER! She is the reason why I started watching the WNBA. I would always hear about her on ESPN, then one day I watched the Comets. I became an instant fan of Coop and of the WNBA after watching that game in 1998.

I love to watch TAMIKA CATCHINGS! I really believe she deserved to win the league MVP last year. I'm hoping for a more exciting year for her. She is the future of the WNBA!

I am also very excited about ALANA BEARD when she comes into the league next year. I love her because she reminds me of COOP and CATCHINGS. She may be able to do what Catchings did during her rookie year and challenge for the MVP also! She is exciting to watch just like CATCHINGS, she's a scorer and she is an absolutely fantastic defender. She is a complete player with no weaknesses like Leslie, Swoopes and Catchings.


----------



## mystics_rock (May 6, 2003)

> I am also very excited about ALANA BEARD when she comes into the league next year. I love her because she reminds me of COOP and CATCHINGS. She may be able to do what Catchings did during her rookie year and challenge for the MVP also! She is exciting to watch just like CATCHINGS, she's a scorer and she is an absolutely fantastic defender. She is a complete player with no weaknesses like Leslie, Swoopes and Catchings.


Alana is awesome, but I have to say Diana Taurasi will have a bigger impact on the WNBA.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mystics_rock</b>!
> 
> 
> Alana is awesome, but I have to say Diana Taurasi will have a bigger impact on the WNBA.


Taurasi seems like a Michelle Marciniak type player. Not the most talented but is a a great player because of the heart and effort she puts out there.

STuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Taursi and Beard are both studs, no doubt. But Taursi has the heart of a champion and is willing to blue collar it and carry the world on her shoulders. Beard is an incredible talent with a TON of heart. She just hasn't made her teammates better or carried them. I can't wait to see both of them in the WNBA. I loved watching the Duke/UCONN game in Feb. Beard really did take over in the second half and got Duke back in the game.


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)

Becky Hammon, by far.

I love the way she plays.

...and also,     .


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 12, 2002)

Sue Bird:yes:


----------



## ckjwnba (Aug 4, 2003)

I will also have to say Sheryl Swoopes!


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I don't watch the WNBA, but as a Wizards fans, I always hope that Chamique Holdsclaw has a good game if I happen to catch a recap or box score.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Sue Bird and Ticha


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Tamika Catchings


----------



## doger30 (May 3, 2003)

ticha and sue bird as for WNBA and for b-ball diana taurasi


----------



## Comets_Always23 (Apr 30, 2003)

*My Favorite Players*

Tina Thompson, Sheryl Swoopes, Chamique Holdsclaw, Dawn Staley. I have a lot of fave players, but TT was my first and most favorite WNBA player.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

GR, merge these babies!

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27881&forumid=132

STuart


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> GR, merge these babies!
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=27881&forumid=132
> ...


I think GR is a little busy right now, but I think it's OK if I merge them.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

I see shes not moderating anymore... thanks JGKoblenz

Stuart


----------

